# Operation: own a snake until i move out without my mum finding out (3)



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

For the clever folks out there (if any1 has actually read this yet) who have been wondering about the practicalities of my plan as far as feeding goes: its a severe pain in the arse as a bag of mice in the freezer would be quite a large hint that there is something in the house that has a taste for mice, and since my poofy dog turns her nose up at anything that isnt Caesar, i cant exactly blame it on her. Also: that just happens to be another thing that my mother is deathly afraid of. So wot i'm having to do is get my pinkies one at a time from the fantastic people at the new pet shop on Argyle Street and transport them in my trusty 0.2l RUB whereupon i then need to get it from my jacket to my room without anyone seeing it (always fun), then feed it to Houdini, which involves having him out for long enough to down the mouse (which can take about 15 minutes if he's being a little shit and ignoring it) and hoping no1 walks in. :whistling2:


----------



## tim89 (Dec 8, 2008)

haha good going! sounds like your project is going well, is the hatchling quite small then? good luck if its a royal! haha chunky things from the word go


----------



## Kirstyx (Mar 13, 2008)

*HaHa!  .. Good Stuff, I'd get caught before i'd get through the door lol  .. Just noticed your from airdrie, im from glasgow (Cambuslang)  x*


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Feed him in his tub!


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

I would, but I've been told its best not to in case they swallow some of the substrate.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

It's fine if on Aspen. Or keep it on newspaper til it's bigger.


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Prefer not to keep it on newspaper, less hassle just to keep it on aspen, plus its not really that much a problem anymore: since writing this part of the blog ive got a lock on my door, so no1 will b able to walk in anymore  Good Times


----------

